# Graphen-Darstellung



## Pia2006 (27. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
ich hin dabei ein Programm zu schreiben, dass eingegebene Werte in einer Tabelle und in einem Grafen ausgeben soll.
Zudem sollen die eingegebenen Datensätze gespeichert, bearbeitet und gelöscht werden können.
Die tabellarische ausgabe funktioniert wunderbar.
Nur leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich die Ausgabe in einem Grafen machen soll, zumal die Punkte die in dem Grafen angezeit werden sollen auch noch mit Linien verbunden werden sollen.
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.
Danke schonmal im Voraus.
LG


----------



## Gast2 (27. Jan 2010)

Am einfachsten ist es eine Bibliothek zu nutzen die dir das abnimmt. Zum Beispiel prefuse | interactive information visualization toolkit 

Wenn du eher Charts und Diagramme brauchst kannst du auchmal bei JFreeChart: Samples vorbeischauen

Viele Grüße
f.


----------



## Pia2006 (27. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme auf den Seiten leider nicht klar.....  Einen Quellcode zur Graphen erstellung wäre gut... 


Danke schon mal


----------



## Gast2 (27. Jan 2010)

Versuch dich mal in die JFree API ein zu lesen. Fürher oder später wirst du dich mit externen APIs befassen müssen. Ich kann dir schlecht den "Code zur Graphenerstellung" schreiben. Ich kenne weder deine Datenstruktur noch deine Anforderungen.

Kleines Beispiel:

```
public JFreeChart createChart() {

        JFreeChart chart = null;
        XYDataset xyset = createDataSet();
        chart = ChartFactory.createTimeSeriesChart("Cart Name", null,null,xyset,true,false,false);

        chart.setBackgroundPaint(Color.white);

        XYPlot plot = (XYPlot) chart.getPlot();
        plot.setBackgroundPaint(Color.lightGray);
        plot.setDomainGridlinePaint(Color.white);
        plot.setRangeGridlinePaint(Color.white);
        plot.setAxisOffset(new RectangleInsets(5.0, 5.0, 5.0, 5.0));
        plot.setDomainCrosshairVisible(true);
        plot.setRangeCrosshairVisible(true);

        XYItemRenderer r = plot.getRenderer();
        if (r instanceof XYLineAndShapeRenderer) {
            XYLineAndShapeRenderer renderer = (XYLineAndShapeRenderer) r;
            renderer.setBaseShapesVisible(true);
            renderer.setBaseShapesFilled(true);
        }
        return chart;
    }

    private XYDataset createDataSet() {
        // erstell dir dein data set
        return XYDataset;
    }
```


----------



## kirdie (1. Feb 2010)

Zur Graphendarstellung kommt 2010 ein Buch raus, hier kann man schonmal einige Kapitel einsehen: (mist, jetzt finde ich es nichtmehr... irgendwas mit "graph drawing visualization handbook" müsste es sein).

Wenn du ne fertige Bibliothek suchst: Das hier ist glaub ich auch ganz gut: Graphviz


----------



## Gast2 (1. Feb 2010)

GraphViz in Verbindung mit grappa ist schon ok, aber sobald man damit mehr machen muss (z.B. Interaktion im Graphpanel) eine "world of pain"


----------

